# BMW X6 (White) - IronX again impresses...



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I started this at 8am Saturday, first up was to give it some Snow foam!



















Left to dwell for 5 mins or so whilst i went round with some G101 and a detailing brush on the fuel filler, badges, grills and vents

I then rinsed the whole car off and then started on the wheels. I started with Very Cherry and a few brushes and they cleaned up really well.

Next i sprayed / soaked the arches with G101 and then gave it a scrub before rinsing down arches and the wheels. Tyres were scrubbed with some G101 to ensure a nice finish when they were dressed later on.

I then washed the whole thing with some Autosmart Auto wash and two AB buckets with grit guards and an Adams wash pad.

The car was now clean at least but being white it really shows up the Tar spots so i went at it with a generous spray of Tardis working a panel at a time, leaving it to soak and then wiping away with a cloth before then rinsing the panel to make sure it was all rinsed away.

Here's some of the Tar spots being broken down.














































Boot










Gotta love Tardis










Once the whole car and wheels were done, i re-rinsed off to make sure it was all clear before starting with IronX! What a product this is!!! I am still amazed by just what it manages to find but after a few sprays on each panel, after just 1 min or so this is the sort of thing it was finding:




































































































Really finding a lot as you can see!!

Next i clayed the whole thing with CYC Blue clay and some Reglaze as lube, it wasn't picking up too much after the Tardis and IronX treatments so that was good.

After claying i rinsed down and dried it all off with some Meg's last touch and some AB big blue drying towels.

It was then taped up for polishing










No 50/50 shots as I was pushed for time and with a big lack of Sun it was really hard to get in focus properly on white!

I polished with 3M Fastcut+ on a Yellow pad, and refined with Extra fine and another yellow pad. It was working pretty well but when the Sun came out later there were a few areas on the front wings that needed doing again as there were still a few swirls, they were virtually all gone after another hit.

After polishing all tape was removed, car was rinsed and dried off again before being glazed with Poorboys white diamond.

Trim was all cleaned with 303 Cleaner, and then coated with 303 Protectant

Following this i tried AG HD wax for the first time and was really pleased with how it went on, it was really easy to see where you'd covered even on a white car and the Wax seemed to cure really well. I must have left it at least 30 mins to cure while i Polished the Exhausts with some #00 Gauge wirewool and Autosol polish before dressing the Tyres with Megs Endurance Gel.

Wax was then all buffed off, and then a full wipedown with some Zaino Z8 left it looking like this:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely shame the sun didnt want to play :thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nick work nick, i have my brother one to do soon, 
same spec as that but in the metallic black, can not wait


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Were is the cue ball he would love the plate


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

A quality finish, well done.


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

very nice!!

you actually make an x6 look nice lol


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Very pleasing result on a nice truck. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The car bled a fair bit! I must get some iron x to play with!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kempe said:


> Were is the cue ball he would love the plate


Hey, The Cueball doesn't advertise....   :lol:

Nice work OP, car looks lovely...... white is the best colour to see iron x doing it's thing!

:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice work


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work Nick, lovely motor looking superb :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Top Work! Well done, bit of a marmite car but i quite like them!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Top Work! Well done, bit of a marmite car but i quite like them!


Completely with you there, i really wasn't sure when they first came out but when my MD turned up in this White one i was instantly impressed!!! I still think a nice anthracite or possibly gloss black finish on the wheels could look rather mean.... but it is pretty stunning really, 286bhp diesel too so it really shifts for such a big car and doesn't cost the earth on fuel either! Mid 30's on a run isn't bad!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great...good job done...


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

How do you apply your tardis and iron x? Spray bottle?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Bueno said:


> How do you apply your tardis and iron x? Spray bottle?


Yep, for Tardis just work a panel at a time, spray on and leave to work & dissolve the Tar then wipe with a MF Cloth to get rid of any stubborn bits then rinse down with the pressure washer on low power to make sure it's all gone.

IronX i used in a similar way but don't wipe it with a cloth to be honest as i've found it works well enough on bodywork just by leaving it to soak... on wheels i have before now sprayed on and then scrubbed with a brush after a few minutes.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Is the adams wash pad any good ?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

A.B said:


> Is the adams wash pad any good ?


Yeah it's really good actually, seems to hold SO much water and as it's so thick you get sooo much foam from it, cleans up really well in the washing machine too and has so far stayed really nice and soft! I've probably done 4-5 cars with it so far and can't fault it! Seems a worthy replacement of my usual sheepskin soft wash mitts, nice and easy to hold too as it's a big chunky square.


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

I got given 5L of bug and tar remover, no idea on the brand but it was given to me for free fro ma family friend who works in a garage.

What does tardis have over *cheap* tar removers?

Best place to get iron x? I see it lasts up to 1 year, i doubt I would use 5l in 1 year so might have to get a bit smaller.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> Yeah it's really good actually, seems to hold SO much water and as it's so thick you get sooo much foam from it, cleans up really well in the washing machine too and has so far stayed really nice and soft! I've probably done 4-5 cars with it so far and can't fault it! Seems a worthy replacement of my usual sheepskin soft wash mitts, nice and easy to hold too as it's a big chunky square.


gooooooooood, i been thinking about getting one lately, do you have the 9x9 or 11x11 ?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

A.B said:


> gooooooooood, i been thinking about getting one lately, do you have the 9x9 or 11x11 ?


I think it's just the 9x9 one, but yeah can't see you being disappointed - the way it creates Suds is amazing! My Rinse bucket ends up with a huge fluffy suds layer on top after just a few rinses!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work there, carefull bigging-up the Adams gear, the Junkman will be along before too long :lol:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks wicked mate :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> Completely with you there, i really wasn't sure when they first came out but when my MD turned up in this White one i was instantly impressed!!! I still think a nice anthracite or possibly gloss black finish on the wheels could look rather mean.... but it is pretty stunning really, 286bhp diesel too so it really shifts for such a big car and doesn't cost the earth on fuel either! Mid 30's on a run isn't bad!!


Yeah my boss had the same engine in a 6-series coupe (635d) which was rapid! He's just changed it for a Range Rover Sport 3.0 Twin Turbo diesel ( http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=204676 ) and got the shock of his life - £100 to fill up and 23-24mpg!

Beautiful car though - i do prefer the interior to the BMW's


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Jesus, there was more tar on that thing than there is on the M1! Well done mate, great job


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

u def need a step ladder for that! great work


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work Nick

Good to see Tardis and IronX making a difference


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

love the writing on the bottom of the numberplate "dicklove"

good effort


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice buddy! Know of the owner as well - if you ever need a hand just shout


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

adlem said:


> Very nice buddy! Know of the owner as well - if you ever need a hand just shout


Thanks dude, keep meaning to reply to you but we will sort something, would be good if we can both do it - keeps it interesting having someone to talk to as well


----------



## Hondahead1991 (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice work.. You brought up that paint like new.. Is iron x expensive? Do you just spray it from a bottle or with a lance.. Would like to know but don't want to start a topic for such a small question


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

stunning work:thumb:
as for iron x cost it is a bit steep but well worth it, they also do a wash solution that should go further:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> Nice work there, carefull bigging-up the Adams gear, the Junkman will be along before too long :lol:


You rang?  :wave:


----------



## SuperB (Aug 19, 2010)

Car of my life  Perfect job mate ...


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!:thumb:


----------

